# Hypp NH what to feed?



## RidinRoxy (Oct 9, 2011)

So I got my 4yo AQHA gelding about a month ago. The guy failed to mention he is HYPP NH. So I put him on the same feed I give my mare and filly not knowing. Grass hay, omolene 200, beet pulp, and alalfa pellets. Well I started him under saddle and in one week he went down twice while riding in the arena. I thought it was just him being lazy until I finally got his papers in the mail (guy had to find them) And saw he is hypp nh. I changed his feed to grass hay, beet pulp, oats and a tbs of karo syrup. He is turned out daily on 5 acres and I havent seen him have an attack since. No trembling, collapsing, etc. Anyway I'm wondering if there is anything else I can or should give him? I'm going to get him on acetazolamide I'm hoping this week. I got him as a barrel prospect but now im not sure. I looked on barrelhorseworld and there are some highly competitive hypp nh horses running the pattern. It's been 2 weeks with no attack. Any suggestions?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I would call a vet and have them place the horse on a feed plan. I would not play a geussing game with HYPP. 

The big thing you need to realize is that a horse with HYPP can go it's entire life without ever having an attack, but then again, it can have one out of the blue. They can have attacks on a regular or irregular basis. Yes HYPP can be controlled with diet but be aware that any change in environement can trigger an attack, meaning any change. Riding, trailering, schooling, showing. 

HYPP horses that are shown are usually drugged w/ a specific amount of Ace to help counteract any potential seizures. Personally, I would consider selling the horse.

But definitely consult a vet for feed plans.

Good luck to you and I am sorry you had to run into a dishonest seller.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

They cannot handle Potassium. Anything with molasses is a NO-NO. Not even a bite of sweet feed. Read labels.

They also should not be fed any alfalfa or any feed with alfalfa in it. 

They should not be fed Soybean Meal.

The best feeds for an HYPP Positive horse are oats (as an energy source) grass hay (best if tested to see how much Potassium is in it), beet pulp and wheat midds.

They can digest fat OK so it may be added for more weight.

Be very careful of Vitamin Supplements. Do not feed any that have Potassium in them.

If I remember right, total Potassium intake must stay below 1% of the total diet.


----------



## RidinRoxy (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks. He's been taken off alfalfa, etc for about 2 weeks now since I found out he was positive. The diet my vet suggested is Beet pulp, oats, grass hay, and some karo syrup in his beet pulp and acetazolamid. He'll be on Acetazolamid later this week just gotta pick up the prescription. I know the gal who bred him, she owned him and showed him from a weanling-2yo and he was not drugged at the shows she took him too. He does great trailering, going to events, camping, the beach, etc (weve taken him everywhere since he's been started and he loves it) So I'm hoping the attacks were just because he was on the wrong feed. I was just wondering if there was anything else to keep his weight on over the winter that I dont have him on. Thanks all!


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

The diuretic should help. Sounds like the feeds you are now on are all OK. You can add corn oil for added calories. It should not be a problem.

Alfalfa and sweet feed are the two worst feeds.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I would talk to your vet regarding showing. I'm glad your friend showed drug free without issues but AQHA has allowed the use of Acetazolamide in shows because it is used to treat HYPP. Acetazolamide is a diuretic thats is used to rid the body of excess fluid, along with certain minerals including potassium. 

Ace is not a legal drug at most equine events and you'll want to check the rule books if you go to the higher level shows. I THINK USEF may allow it for HYPP horses but you would want to check that.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I feed beet pulp (mostly) pellets without any sweetener and my mares like it just fine. You may not even need karo syrup. Other than that I think your vet recommendations are on spot. 

BTW, be careful about using Ace. It doesn't always give an expected effect (from what I read and what my vet said).


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

The 'ACE' that is used to treat HYPP horses is not the tranquilizer, Acepromazine. It is Acetazolamid which is a diuretic used in HYPP horses that helps keep their Potassium down to a safe level. People refer to both as 'ACE' which is really confusing.

I cannot believe (well , yes I can) that someone sold you this horse without 'full disclosure'. I guarantee that this horse's papers were not 'misplaced'. They just wanted to sell him to you without full disclosure. Basically they defrauded you by withholding information that you should have been told. I would be soooo mad that ---- well, I just won't say here.

Good luck with him.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

MyNH does not get ace. He is presently on grass and will get timothy hay over the winter. He also gets 2lbs day of senior's. If you google hyperkalemia, altho it's for people, it will give you a list of foods and the potassium content of each. FeedRite assured me that all their pelleted feeds contain 1% potassium which is pretty low. Feed mainly loose pickling salt with a small amount of household salt. The iodine in household salt is potassium iodide which a horse needs but in trace amounts. The horse will injest more loose salt than from a lick. This is good for the nh horse as you want to encourage him to drink lots. If you aren't certain about feed labels, email the companies and let them know you need a list of their low potassium feeds. I have found them most helpful. My NH has been getting 1/4c soybean meal daily for months. I found nothing about high potassium but will look further in to this. Acetyzolamide is pretty expensive, something like 8 pills day. When my boy was being delivered he was given Ace the night before and during the 5 hr trailer ride and he's never had any since.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Don't know much at all about this disease, but have noticed it's one of the selections you can make with the FeedXL program, to come up with diet info & suggestions that are only HYPP suitable.


----------



## RidinRoxy (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks Ive never heard of that site! I'm all over it


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

This link shows that Solvent process soybean meal is almost 2% Potassium. [Almost all soybean meal of solvent process. Soybean Meal INFOcenter
An old article in "The Horse', which is an on-line informative E-magazine I get also lists it as one of the ingredients that should be avoided in feeds formulated for HYPP horses.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Cherie said:


> The 'ACE' that is used to treat HYPP horses is not the tranquilizer, Acepromazine. It is Acetazolamid which is a diuretic used in HYPP horses that helps keep their Potassium down to a safe level. People refer to both as 'ACE' which is really confusing.


Oh, I see. Thanks for explaining! I've only heard ACE to be used for the tranq. Good to know.


----------

